# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  DIY khớp nối

## thucongmynghe79

cuối cùng em đã hiểu tại sao có hai nơi phân tranh, một bên chuyên gỗ, bên này cơ khí,
vậy em post bên này, chả là em tháo cái khớp nối ra, thấy cũng ko kho nếu mình diy, chủ yếu tìm lớp nhựa đệm đàn hồi tốt,sao mình ko tự làm luôn mà phải nhập từ china nhỉ, giá của nó cũng đâu rẻ nếu hàng ngon,nhiều khi đtặ mua, chờ ship ức chế bà cố luôn,có bác nào đã làm chưa nhỉ

----------


## thuhanoi

Khớp nối kiểu này 

thấy cũng dể chế tạo sao các bác nhà ta không thương mại nó nhỉ. Mua khớp ''đổ ghèn' luôn. Em cũng đã đặt mua mấy khớp nối có cánh hoa màu đỏ ở giữa của TQ nhưng về cũng bỏ đó thấy nó cứng cứng sao đó. Lúc đạt 6-8 nhưng không có đành phải lấy 8-8. Các bác cao thủ cho ý kiến về độ khó của nó cho anh em hiểu them với chứ cái couling nhôm lâu nay vẫn thường dung thì chế tạo cũng không khó với mấy bác, tiện tròn, khoan lỗ sau đó phay mấy rãnh xoắn, đêm anod  là xong ---> đếm tiền, có khi dể hơn chế máy đó chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

cái cục nhựa màu đỏ trong lõi flexible cluopling, ở sài gòn có bán, em ko nhó được tên, nhưng nó có bán dạng thanh như như POM

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vậy quá tốt ở sài gòn cho cha Nam bá đạo chế rồi, anh em tha hồ sài, có đâu hở ra cái gì củng : quớ Tập Cận Bình ới, chán quá

----------


## lekimhung

Cho hỏi cái cục nhựa trong khớp nối loại tháo trong mấy cái bộ combo của japan ấy, nó có chịu được dầu mở không vậy mấy bác, em lở làm vệ sinh vô tình dính mở rồi, lau sạch rồi nhưng mà không yên tâm ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Khớp nối kiểu này 
> 
> thấy cũng dể chế tạo sao các bác nhà ta không thương mại nó nhỉ. Mua khớp ''đổ ghèn' luôn. Em cũng đã đặt mua mấy khớp nối có cánh hoa màu đỏ ở giữa của TQ nhưng về cũng bỏ đó thấy nó cứng cứng sao đó. Lúc đạt 6-8 nhưng không có đành phải lấy 8-8. Các bác cao thủ cho ý kiến về độ khó của nó cho anh em hiểu them với chứ cái couling nhôm lâu nay vẫn thường dung thì chế tạo cũng không khó với mấy bác, tiện tròn, khoan lỗ sau đó phay mấy rãnh xoắn, đêm anod  là xong ---> đếm tiền, có khi dể hơn chế máy đó chứ


lạoi này ngon hơn, nhưng gắn phải kỹ, ko thì sau vài tháng là thấy nhãn tiền, mấy lá thép sẽ bắt đầu gẫy

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cho hỏi cái cục nhựa trong khớp nối loại tháo trong mấy cái bộ combo của japan ấy, nó có chịu được dầu mở không vậy mấy bác, em lở làm vệ sinh vô tình dính mở rồi, lau sạch rồi nhưng mà không yên tâm ạ.


Cũng tùy loại thôi, ngày trước mình để dính dầu lửa vào là thời gian sau nó bở tơi vỡ vụn (nhưng loại coupling của mình là loại to nặng vài ba ký )

----------

lekimhung

----------


## nhatson

> Cho hỏi cái cục nhựa trong khớp nối loại tháo trong mấy cái bộ combo của japan ấy, nó có chịu được dầu mở không vậy mấy bác, em lở làm vệ sinh vô tình dính mở rồi, lau sạch rồi nhưng mà không yên tâm ạ.


theo em nhớ màu xanh chịu được
màu đỏ ko chịu được

b.r

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

> Khớp nối kiểu này 
> 
> thấy cũng dể chế tạo sao các bác nhà ta không thương mại nó nhỉ. Mua khớp ''đổ ghèn' luôn. Em cũng đã đặt mua mấy khớp nối có cánh hoa màu đỏ ở giữa của TQ nhưng về cũng bỏ đó thấy nó cứng cứng sao đó. Lúc đạt 6-8 nhưng không có đành phải lấy 8-8. Các bác cao thủ cho ý kiến về độ khó của nó cho anh em hiểu them với chứ cái couling nhôm lâu nay vẫn thường dung thì chế tạo cũng không khó với mấy bác, tiện tròn, khoan lỗ sau đó phay mấy rãnh xoắn, đêm anod  là xong ---> đếm tiền, có khi dể hơn chế máy đó chứ


Hồi trước em có 1 con như con này, nhưng có 2 tầng thép nên không sợ gãy, được cái tải nặng rất ok.

----------


## lekimhung

> theo em nhớ màu xanh chịu được
> màu đỏ ko chịu được
> 
> b.r


Còn màu đen thì sao cụ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

màu đỏ đặt tính của nó dạng cao su nóng chảy, theo em nghĩ, loại này rẻ tiền thường thấy trong khớp  rẻ tiền, không chịu được dầu nhớt,xăng càng chết,

----------


## nhatson

http://us.misumi-ec.com/vona2/detail/110300127340/

như em xem ở đây, màu xanh là PE , màu đen là Nylon, phải hỏi các chuyên gia về vật liệu về lí tính và cơ tính 2 vật liệu này  :Frown: ,  em ko thấy tài liệu kỹ thuật chú này

----------

lekimhung, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Khớp như hình bác thuhanoi nhìn thì dễ nhưng DIY số ít thì khó cực.
- Cái có màu trắng trắng là loại thép đặc biệt chuyên dùng, cứng nhưng rất dẻo dai. Inox không sánh được.
- Muốn đẹp & chính xác thì chỉ có đột dập.. mà đột dập cái ấy ít ít thì không có chi phí cho khuôn.
- Làm thô sơ thì độ đồng tâm không cao.. khi truyền chuyển động quay tốc độ giữa bích sơ cấp và thứ cấp không đồng tốc (giống khớp cát đăng).

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sao không nghĩ a cái đơn giản dể làm mà nhất thiết giống mẫu, em nghĩ dư sức các bác làm bằng nhôm,có cao su đệm, thời gian chạy lõng lẽo ta đệm thêm lớp nilon chịu nhiệt là ok ,

----------


## nhatson

> Khớp như hình bác thuhanoi nhìn thì dễ nhưng DIY số ít thì khó cực.
> - Cái có màu trắng trắng là loại thép đặc biệt chuyên dùng, cứng nhưng rất dẻo dai. Inox không sánh được.
> - Muốn đẹp & chính xác thì chỉ có đột dập.. mà đột dập cái ấy ít ít thì không có chi phí cho khuôn.
> - Làm thô sơ thì độ đồng tâm không cao.. khi truyền chuyển động quay tốc độ giữa bích sơ cấp và thứ cấp không đồng tốc (giống khớp cát đăng).


vấn đề nữa china bán cũng ko đắt  :Smile: )
japan thì >50 obama trở lên

----------


## thuhanoi

> sao không nghĩ a cái đơn giản dể làm mà nhất thiết giống mẫu, em nghĩ dư sức các bác làm bằng nhôm,có cao su đệm, thời gian chạy lõng lẽo ta đệm thêm lớp nilon chịu nhiệt là ok ,


Cao su ở đây không được rồi, vì gây nên "rơ" do đàn hồi của cao su. Dùng cao su trong trường hợp tải là it thay đổi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> sao không nghĩ a cái đơn giản dể làm mà nhất thiết giống mẫu, em nghĩ dư sức các bác làm bằng nhôm,có cao su đệm, thời gian chạy lõng lẽo ta đệm thêm lớp nilon chịu nhiệt là ok ,


Cao su ở đây không được rồi, vì gây nên "rơ" do đàn hồi của cao su. Dùng cao su trong trường hợp tải là it thay đổi.

----------


## nhatson

http://us.misumi-ec.com/pdf/fa/2012/p1_0941.pdf

tài liệu misumi, em thấy loại lá thép vẫn là nhất  :Smile: 


một việc nữa là tự tin gia công cơ khí thì dùng luôn khớp cứng
ví dụ là con servo máy tiện tusgami của em

----------


## katerman

Dạ em xin bổ xung thêm ít thông tin về khớp nối thẳng- có gì sai xin chỉ bảo ạ
Khớp nối thẳng (coupling ) có chức năng kết nối 2 trục với nhau truyền chuyển động từ trục này sang trục kia. Có 2 loại khớp nối: Cố định (Rigid ) và Mềm (Flexible )
-* Rigid*: Kết nối 2 trục thẳng hàng (thẳng bao nhiêu cho phép thì em không biết- sài cái này mà bị phá cơ cấu thì chuyển sang Flexible ), truyền tải mômen xoắn cao tốt.-  :Embarrassment:  giống của bác Nhatson, tự tin về gia công chính xác.
-* Flexible*: kết nối 2 trục không đồng tâm, không đồng trục, không thẳng hàng. để chọn đúng khớp nối này thì ngoài *misaligned* , còn hợp với mômen xoắn chịu được và tốc độ quay của trục. Max.Torque (in.-lbs )=hpx63000/rpm
Bảng 



Một số Khớp nối phổ biến ( em lười dịch quá  :Smile: )

----------

anhcos, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## anhcos

Mình cũng làm thử rồi, khá khó, loại sử dụng thép mỏng thì chịu tải lớn một thời gian sau dễ gãy và phải dùng đột dập chứ không dùng ốc bắt vào được vì một thời gian là nó long ra ngay.
Loại đệm cao su ở giữa dễ làm hơn, nhưng để gia công trên máy phay thì cần thêm bàn gá mâm cặp đặt nằm trên bàn để tăng độ chính xác mới được.

Cái khớp nối của mình có miếng cao su màu đỏ, sau một thời gian nó tả tơi luôn, vì không chơi được cao su nên cắt luôn miếng nhựa thay vào, nó chạy cũng tốt.

----------


## ít nói

vấn đề cái khớp nối tưởng dễ nhưng khá khó đó à nha. Khớp cứng không bàn làm khớp dễ nhưng cơ khí để lắp đc cái khớp cứng đó hoạt động tốt thì không dễ.
khớp mềm khá nhiều chi tiết vn ko có sẵn vẫn phải mua china. ví dụ ốc + cao su đàn hồi xanh đỏ .
cái khớp nối mềm quan trọng nhất là độ đồng tâm giữa 2 lỗ ko là ngoáy mông hihi

----------


## Nam CNC

khớp có lớp đệm xanh đỏ thì đúng chuẩn nó là TPU loại mềm mềm 1 tí , còn TQ thì mấy anh đó chơi PU loại cứng , cả hai loại này tự huỷ theo thời gian , nếu xài liên tục thì tuổi thọ tốt hơn tầm 5-7 năm , nếu không xài thì tầm 2-3 năm tự huỷ, cả 2 loại đó không chịu dầu đâu , các bác cho dầu vào thì nó mau tự huỷ hơn .

TQ do lấy giá tiền để cạnh tranh do đó hình dáng có giống nhưng tuổi thọ kém hơn , cũng là vật liệu PU hay TPU nhưng cho thêm bột nổi vào để giảm giá nhưng tuổi thọ còn 1/2 tiêu chuẩn.


KHớp nối thì em có nghiên cứu rồi, chơi miếng lá thép , inox hay thậm chí tấm carbon cũng ok lắm à , còn con ốc không bung ra phải có long đền vênh, loại ốc đuôi keo hay có thép chặn hay keo lock ốc luôn khỏi sợ , còn độ đồng tâm thì khi lắp ráp phải có trục chuẩn xuyên suốt thì không lo việc đó ( cái video này nhờ bác Nhat Son nhé ) nhưng............


   2nd japan em bán 150k hay 200k còn có lời chút đỉnh , nhưng tự gia công trên máy cnc thì giá vốn cũng bằng giá bán , mà khi lựa chọn các bác vẫn khoái 2nd japan đúng không ? do đó nó cũng chỉ là bản thiết kế nằm đó thôi chứ sản xuất gì đâu , còn làm hàng loạt thì chơi luôn đảm bảo giá sản xuất giảm 50% liền, cùng giá bán với 2nd japan thì em lời 1 chút quá ok , nhưng số lượng làm ra anh em mua được bao nhiêu mà em sản suất ? còn thương mại đại trà chắc em chết với cái chuẩn G7 quá heheh ( iso thôi ). Vài hôm em tự làm 1 cái khoe anh em

----------

thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## nhatson

> khớp có lớp đệm xanh đỏ thì đúng chuẩn nó là TPU loại mềm mềm 1 tí , còn TQ thì mấy anh đó chơi PU loại cứng , cả hai loại này tự huỷ theo thời gian , nếu xài liên tục thì tuổi thọ tốt hơn tầm 5-7 năm , nếu không xài thì tầm 2-3 năm tự huỷ, cả 2 loại đó không chịu dầu đâu , các bác cho dầu vào thì nó mau tự huỷ hơn .
> 
> TQ do lấy giá tiền để cạnh tranh do đó hình dáng có giống nhưng tuổi thọ kém hơn , cũng là vật liệu PU hay TPU nhưng cho thêm bột nổi vào để giảm giá nhưng tuổi thọ còn 1/2 tiêu chuẩn.
> 
> 
> KHớp nối thì em có nghiên cứu rồi, chơi miếng lá thép , inox hay thậm chí tấm carbon cũng ok lắm à , còn con ốc không bung ra phải có long đền vênh, loại ốc đuôi keo hay có thép chặn hay keo lock ốc luôn khỏi sợ , còn độ đồng tâm thì khi lắp ráp phải có trục chuẩn xuyên suốt thì không lo việc đó ( cái video này nhờ bác Nhat Son nhé ) nhưng............
> 
> 
>    2nd japan em bán 150k hay 200k còn có lời chút đỉnh , nhưng tự gia công trên máy cnc thì giá vốn cũng bằng giá bán , mà khi lựa chọn các bác vẫn khoái 2nd japan đúng không ? do đó nó cũng chỉ là bản thiết kế nằm đó thôi chứ sản xuất gì đâu , còn làm hàng loạt thì chơi luôn đảm bảo giá sản xuất giảm 50% liền, cùng giá bán với 2nd japan thì em lời 1 chút quá ok , nhưng số lượng làm ra anh em mua được bao nhiêu mà em sản suất ? còn thương mại đại trà chắc em chết với cái chuẩn G7 quá heheh ( iso thôi ). Vài hôm em tự làm 1 cái khoe anh em


hix, xem ra em phải tốn tiền mua mấy cái clouping dạng lá thép lắp cho con máy tiện của em ràoi  :Frown:

----------

